# Vibe Therapy Meridian



## Mia Wallace (Mar 31, 2015)

Today,  we are reviewing the Vibe Therapy Meridian which comes with seven different settings and a high quality silicone finish. Priced between 30 and 60 euro, it delivers satisfying performance. Oh, and we overclocked  it, too.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (Apr 1, 2015)

This has to be the greatest product review i have ever seen. OC abilities are also quite amazing.
That said, we might want to wait for the next gen series. It will come with lower power consumption to have more battery life.


----------



## Maban (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll be the party pooper. This is in bad taste. There are children who visit this site. I started visiting a TPU as a minor and visited mostly while at school. I understand it's just for a day but this has no business on a site that is frequented by minors.

If I didn't have a headache, it would be humorous, but I would still offer my dissent.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 1, 2015)

> While your neighbours might not hear it running, everybody in the same apartment will, so there is still some room for improvement here


Check the part number - you might have the 290X model

/Strong takes for April 1


----------



## crmaris (Apr 1, 2015)

I am still laughing


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I laughed...Its a tough call...At least this April fools prank didn't leave me feeling depressed. Selling TPU.... That was an epic one for sure...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2015)

April Fools


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2015)

what da fack 

you got me


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

Hm, maybe i should consider one. i know it was meant as april fools day but still. not many reviewers out there +1. i like reviews of these. Thanks for the review! Well done!


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 1, 2015)

Maban said:


> I'll be the party pooper. This is in bad taste. There are children who visit this site.


I wouldn't worry too much - it's a review. Most of the children wont waste precious time reading it - they'll be too busy posting how the drivers don't deliver full performance, the GTX version is wayyyyyy overpriced, or that average f.p.s.* isn't a true benchmark indicator

*  f.p.s. = fulfilment per session


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 1, 2015)

"Test Setup" section is missing


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2015)

what about crossfire and SLI results using two at once?


WHERES QUAD SLI


----------



## AhokZYashA (Apr 1, 2015)

why did I open this while in the office,
my coworkers are looking me with such funny faces.

a very" good review though,
very thorough, the OC capabilities are amazing


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Hm, maybe i should consider one. i know it was meant as april fools day but still. not many reviewers out there +1. i like reviews of these


This is a real review, by a real (human) girl btw. I just handled the photo and technical testing part. We bought two of them so I wouldn't have to cut up hers


----------



## NC37 (Apr 1, 2015)

Duracell?! Unless it reviews with Eneloops, it lacks all credibility!!


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2015)

NC37 said:


> Duracell?! Unless it reviews with Eneloops, it lacks all credibility!!


Rechargables are bad because they are only 1.3 V vs. 1.5 V on the non-rechargables, so less intensity. Which could be a way to fine tune though if it's too strong for you.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Rechargables are bad because they are only 1.3 V vs. 1.5 V on the non-rechargables, so less intensity. Which could be a way to fine tune though if it's too strong for you.


in my small toy i managed to put in an extra battery and it runs much hotter and noisier but much quicker, but i get so worried that the motor would explode due to heat and OC


----------



## CounterZeus (Apr 1, 2015)

I also opened this at work, luckily nobody was watching...I think.


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> I laughed...Its a tough call...At least this April fools prank didn't leave me feeling depressed. Selling TPU.... That was an epic one for sure...


Nope. Pretty sure TPU just got taken over by Gawker Media.

Oh, and...


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Do they come in other colors and is there a video review?


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am suitably impressed. HAHAHAHA best review evar!!!!


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Do they come in other colors and is there a video review?


only review i found with talking


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow, first time Ive ever noticed a mecha-dick on TPU, and I feel like I should be amused, but it for what ever reason has made ME feel like a touch of honor and respect has been lost......un impressed TPU..

Also does this have any connection to the mainpage titles being changed to "Toypowerup"?

after coffee I realize it's april...What a terrible, and long month MArch has been


----------



## jigar2speed (Apr 1, 2015)

OMG WTF ....HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## Arrakis9 (Apr 1, 2015)

no ones noticed yet the site banner has been replaced with a "toy" power-up logo


----------



## bogami (Apr 1, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH The best review. This will be a popular product for life es long female hev fertility and is not expensive fashion fad with 2x the price of GPU (TITAN-X) who will serve for 4 years and will be obsolete if it at all endure so long.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2015)

Arrakis+9 said:


> no ones noticed yet the site banner has been replaced with a "toy" power-up logo


----------



## FireKillerGR (Apr 1, 2015)

@W1zzard will LOD increase its performance? What about tessellation, can we disable it?

Best April fools prank


----------



## Breit (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh.
Missed the "Time to Come" chart for the overclocked version though...


----------



## saknid (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok It catches my eye on Fb wall..as usual I was excited about something new...and man this is unexpectedly new....ok as much about April Fool Prank...awesome no doubt...yet there are minors also..... :-D


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 1, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> This is a real review, by a real (human) girl btw. I just handled the photo and technical testing part. We bought two of them so I wouldn't have to cut up hers




I know it's TPU, but do you really have to clarify the girl is not only real, but human as well?


----------



## Joe Public (Apr 1, 2015)

All of the sudden I'm feeling kinda.... stimulated.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2015)

Well scissor me timbers this is getting ridickulous.


----------



## Colorful_Jerry (Apr 1, 2015)

Great review! I'll buy it and replace the GTX970 in my PC  .


----------



## Joss (Apr 1, 2015)

Welcome aboard Mia, welcome indeed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 1, 2015)

oh gosh ... i didn't expected that kind of april fool 

i saw the review on the home page then i looked directly at my calendar ... before even try to read that x)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2015)

Not happy..........my 13 year old daughter was quite disturbed by the 42 inch version on my main monitor.

especially as i have been warned for posting stuff like this.....



Spoiler



No way....   i am on my final warning so....... APRIL FOOL


----------



## dados8756 (Apr 1, 2015)

this is was amazing review i ever seen ==" , best dildo review ever... i wonder how admin use it XD


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Not happy..........my 13 year old daughter was quite disturbed by the 42 inch version on my main monitor.


Disturbed, or shocked that her dad would even know what one was?
I'm sure kids think we only have sex to produce them, and then stop.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 1, 2015)

Joss said:


> Welcome aboard Mia, welcome indeed.


If Mia Wallace can be a reviewer, can we get Winston Wolf for moderator?


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Not happy..........my 13 year old daughter was quite disturbed by the 42 inch version on my main monitor.


I'm guessing if the 42" version was around in 1958, there would have been considerably less mayhem


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Disturbed, or shocked that her dad would even know what one was?
> I'm sure kids think we only have sex to produce them, and then stop.




I wasn't trying to buy one   !!!!!


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't had a chance to read this review yet, but it sounds like a groundbreaking product, especially if it can be overclocked well and has high fps.


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 1, 2015)

I might be a minority here, but I don't find it funny. I prefer the Blizzard kind of jokes. Like a Tauren in a SC2 space marine suit.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm missing temperatures.


----------



## stupido (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome review! 
totally forgot what date we are today, so initially I couldn't believe my eyes... 

Milady, I'll wait for your next review!


----------



## techy1 (Apr 1, 2015)

still has more VRAM and usability than GTX 970...


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 1, 2015)

Can't wait for versions with aftermarket motors...
The noise is just too high for me. I don't see myself sticking that thing inside my PC (Personal C***).


----------



## Lopez0101 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am not opposed to TPU reviewing toys on the regular, haha. TPU's take is more interesting and fun to read than sites dedicated to reviewing these products.

If you didn't find this funny then you probably need a Vibe Therapy Meridian in your life.


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 1, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> in my small toy i managed to put in an extra battery and it runs much hotter and noisier but much quicker, but i get so worried that the motor would explode due to heat and OC





 
Lava Kitty, I want to see your benchmarks!


----------



## adsubzero (Apr 1, 2015)

Mussels said:


> what about crossfire and SLI results using two at once?
> 
> 
> WHERES QUAD SLI



You can't use quad SLI when there's only 3 slots (or 2, depending on the manufacturer).


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 1, 2015)

This thread got NSFW pretty fast.
BTW, that's roughly a %166.6 percent overclocking headroom.  Beat that, Nvidia/AMD/Intel. 
Even Intel has never produced a CPU with that kinda overcocking headroom. BAck to the drawing board with that, Gordon.


----------



## ISI300 (Apr 1, 2015)

adsubzero said:


> You can't use quad SLI when there's only 3 slots (or 2, depending on the manufacturer).


You can if you've got a full-sized PC.


----------



## adsubzero (Apr 1, 2015)

ISI300 said:


> You can if you've got a full-sized PC.



Well, you have to be experienced to make two of them fit into the same slot.
This was purely for the inexperienced tech-lovers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2015)

I get the impression  a few    "members"   are getting quite excited.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (Apr 1, 2015)

but will it blend?


----------



## erixx (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks just thanks!


----------



## Breaz (Apr 1, 2015)

ROFLMFAO awesome love it perfect review for the day......


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome. This should have been bundled with NVIDIA Titan X to keep the nagging wife happy.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 1, 2015)

Man i feel so gullible now.
Here I was, thinking: hey what a weird remote,....... waaaaiit a minute.. !
Actually only found out after reading the first sentence.

Great one though


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2015)

Great, now we have two types of gamers.


----------



## Octavean (Apr 1, 2015)

Way to commit to an April fools joke!  

Well done!


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

MonteCristo said:


> View attachment 63776
> Lava Kitty, I want to see your benchmarks!


lol http://valid.x86.fr/lht7hh
i havent gotten around to benchmarking my titan x yet but theres the new cpu-z validation.
idk whats up with that vram in cpu-z

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n59bv


----------



## gigantor21 (Apr 1, 2015)

The short pleasure time and extra clean-up issues due to the materials make this a non-starter to me at that price.


----------



## Farmer Boe (Apr 1, 2015)

I nearly spit out my coffee this morning opening up TPU to see the latest news! Hilarious!


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 1, 2015)

Best April Fools prank EVER!!!

"Shockin' that ass like a faulty vibrator. You here me now, but you'll probably get the vibe later" - Mugwump Jism


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm with the minority, but must express my opinion.  I understand the concept of April Fool's jokes, and enjoy them.

This however, is in poor taste TPU.  There are minors who use this site( as evidenced by my game winner last night), and I think that should be respected.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 1, 2015)

Neat. Can I borrow the review copy afterwards?


----------



## a111087 (Apr 1, 2015)

Maban said:


> I'll be the party pooper. This is in bad taste. There are children who visit this site. I started visiting a TPU as a minor and visited mostly while at school. I understand it's just for a day but this has no business on a site that is frequented by minors..


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Apr 1, 2015)

Maban said:


> I'll be the party pooper. This is in bad taste. There are children who visit this site. I started visiting a TPU as a minor and visited mostly while at school. I understand it's just for a day but this has no business on a site that is frequented by minors.
> 
> If I didn't have a headache, it would be humorous, but I would still offer my dissent.


Show me a minor here that doesn't already know what orgasm and vibrators are....


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 1, 2015)

a111087 said:


>


Plus one.
How anyone can look at a simple device in a negative manner is beyond me, it is designed for pleasure, at least it can't kill if you point it at people.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Show me a minor here that doesn't already know what orgasm and vibrators are....



Doesn't mean it should be thrown in their face on a technology site, especially when their parents might be looking over their shoulder.

At any rate, I laughed I'll admit, but I agree with the others after letting this sit and thinking on it  This wasn't the best judgement call...  There are all sorts of moral and rational reasons such a product does not belong here even as an april fools joke.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Show me a minor here that doesn't already know what orgasm and vibrators are....


 
Those here who are parents understand this concern.  What kids do or don't know already is immaterial.


----------



## Hades (Apr 1, 2015)

I'll wait for the videoreview...just sayin'


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Those here who are parents understand this concern.  What kids do or don't know already is immaterial.


isnt this a good opportunity to teach the kids what it is


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 1, 2015)

Completely lost it when there were oscilloscope readings of the power modes, lol.
Good one this year, guys. Hopefully this review gets archived and not removed.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 1, 2015)

Unwatching this thread.       (double standards TPU ?)


----------



## v12dock (Apr 1, 2015)

European views on sex vs American views on sex


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 1, 2015)

It's this sort of half-assed review that is going to be the death of TPU.  How come there was no mention of how well this works for men?

I hope this new reviewer isn't gender biased.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

v12dock said:


> European views on sex vs American views on sex


 
Actually, I see views on both sides of the pond saying this is in bad taste.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## GhostRyder (Apr 1, 2015)

I am kinda disappointed with this product, I mean those overclocking results would be a lot higher if they offered a DC in on it instead of relying on the batteries and gave us a little stronger motor.  At these levels, I expect some higher performance from this device especially for us true enthusiasts.  Still though, the color is nice so its got that going for it.  Since noise is of a concern, I wonder if we put a water block on it would that change anything.


----------



## mroofie (Apr 1, 2015)

ToyPowerUp gave you away


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 1, 2015)

BEST. REVIEW. EVAH!!


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh come on you guys. Kids these days are bombarded with this kind of stuff from all angles. Every other commercial on TV is for a pill to get my dick or clit hard. What makes this any worse?

BTW, pretty sure I've seen vibrator commercials too. Though slightly more disguised as something else.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> Completely lost it when there were oscilloscope readings of the power modes, lol.  Good one this year, guys. Hopefully this review gets archived and not removed.



And the size comparison with the Titan   HAHAHAHAAA.  Love you Mia (even though you are probably a guy)!


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2015)

MAMA, Mia.

I like the "no holes barred" approach to the review.

Mel Brooks said: "work , work, work, work, work, work, work."


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't know what this is... Who can explain? I am a Chinese and I can't understand the words in this review... It is not the hardware right? I don't think it is a regular review...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 1, 2015)

What no USB plug and play


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> ove you Mia (even though you are probably a guy)


As mentioned earlier in this thread the reviewer and author of this review is female, this is a real review. I only supported her with photography, technical testing and translation help.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Apr 1, 2015)

Simply Fantastic.

I expect to see more.


----------



## Per Hansson (Apr 1, 2015)

Really fun review, loved the scope shots 
And to all whining about minors seeing this, do some parenting and put them infront of the TV where they can see something less disturbing like someones brains being shot all over a wall.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

Per Hansson said:


> Really fun review, loved the scope shots
> And to all whining about minors seeing this, do some parenting and put them infront of the TV where they can see something less disturbing like someones brains being shot all over a wall.


 
How about instead of criticizing those of us that are parents, you keep your opinion narrowed on the thread, and simply state that you don't find it offensive!!!!!!!!!!!

At no point did those of us concerned about minors insult anyone for liking this thread.  So you sir, are out of line for taking it to a personal level.


----------



## PainfulByte (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm amazed at the quality and thoroughness of this review. It made me curious and look into real reviews of vibrators and I must admit that this satyrical piece is way more refined and in-depth than the real reviews out there... I love the size comparison with the Titan X but I too am underwhelmed by the overclocking performance of this model, it would totally disappoint my gf...

I will also pitch in that as a parent, I do not find this at all offensive. 

Kudos for a great piece!


----------



## SimpleTECH (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Apr 1, 2015)

Mia Wallace, (1st post ever, happy April fools day   ) - Didn't Tony Rocky Horror get thrown over a balcony for less?

@W1zzard , you did not mention it's performance in SLI/Crossfire, how well does it scale when more than 1 are in use?


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Apr 1, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread the reviewer and author of this review is female, this is a real review. I only supported her with photography, technical testing and translation help.


That may very well be true, but today I put on my tin foil hat and...


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> Mia Wallace, (1st post ever, happy April fools day   )



Our CPU reviewer's first post on TPU was an i7-5960X review.


----------



## Easo (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol not bad


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 1, 2015)

There is nothing perverse in the review itself. If a minor (assuming younger than 16, but older than 10) doesn't know what it is, then now would be the best time to educate them rather than have them find out on "another" part of the web. Why all the complaints?


----------



## Vancha (Apr 1, 2015)

This makes me legitimately want an adult section of TPU. There are no end of sex-toy reviewers on the internet, but I've never seen one with a "time-to-cum" chart.

As for the younger members of the site? Sex toys will be positively tame compared to what they've seen.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 1, 2015)

Vancha said:


> This makes me legitimately want an adult section of TPU.



http://www.generalnonsense.net plspls visit.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> As mentioned earlier in this thread the reviewer and author of this review is female, this is a real review. I only supported her with photography, technical testing and translation help.



Carbon or silicon based?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2015)

I chuckled when I ran an IP check on the OP.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Epic...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 1, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> Carbon or silicon based?


"human" as mentioned in my post on page 1: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vibe-therapy-meridian.211140/#post-3263030


Oh, and *life achievements* completed:

Attach external power supply to battery-only vibrator
Disassemble a vibrator
Superglue a vibrator back together (now I know how a gynecologist feels)


----------



## ianatikin (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, but... will it run Crysis?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2015)

Im surprised at how loud it gets. does it have any kind of noise dampening? Or do they have plans to make a quieter version?


----------



## Per Hansson (Apr 1, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> How about instead of criticizing those of us that are parents, you keep your opinion narrowed on the thread, and simply state that you don't find it offensive!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At no point did those of us concerned about minors insult anyone for liking this thread.  So you sir, are out of line for taking it to a personal level.


Ok, I did not mean to come off as _that_ offensive and sorry if I did, it was not meant as a personal insult, even I see how it could be read at such.
I've just always been really pissed that if someone shows a nipple on TV or such the world is going to end and all hell breaks loose, but to show someones brain matter all over a wall is perfectly acceptable and fine.
To me we just need a change of perspective, how could anything showing love, sex or the likes be considered bad but hitting/insulting/killing humans/animals whatever is no problem?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> Im surprised at how loud it gets. does it have any kind of noise dampening?



How loud does Mia get?  If your going to flesh this out further, we need more input.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2015)

At least this is funnier than when W1z pretends he is shutting down TPU.

any results for when you stick it in your behind?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2015)

@Per Hansson your explanation makes alot of sense when explained like that, and I have to say I agree with you, there are many things in media that are surprisingly accepted while others are not.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 1, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> "human" as mentioned in my post on page 1: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vibe-therapy-meridian.211140/#post-3263030
> 
> Oh, and *life achievements* completed:
> 
> ...



I guess we need to be grateful for the sacrifices you've made in the name of science!  Thought I'm not sure how many gynecologists have superglued vibrators back together.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2015)

I only ran an IP check to make sure the wife had not been recruited as a new reviewer


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 1, 2015)

Breast pump reviews, next?


----------



## Tallencor (Apr 1, 2015)

At first look, I will admit, I thought it was nail clippers. To my surprise. Good for a laugh. Congrats.


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Apr 1, 2015)

The vibrates per second (VPS) seems to be quite good. I'm tempted to acquire one


----------



## xorbe (Apr 1, 2015)

I was totally like dafuq for about 15 seconds, nice one.


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 1, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> How come there was no mention of how well this works for men?





Easy Rhino said:


> any results for when you stick it in your behind?



We think alike my friend.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 1, 2015)

Also, Intel released 4 new Bra Swell cpus today.


----------



## Kyuuba (Apr 1, 2015)

Great review, looking forward to buy it on the nearest local store.


----------



## GLD (Apr 1, 2015)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## xytras (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL. Nice review.! Some good hardware porn.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 1, 2015)

Will this review disappear after April Fools?


----------



## KarymidoN (Apr 1, 2015)

best review ever!


----------



## Steevo (Apr 2, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> This is a real review, by a real (human) girl btw. I just handled the photo and technical testing part. We bought two of them so I wouldn't have to cut up hers



Did you assist with the testing in any way that might have thrown off the results.

Also why no grunt and groan Db comparison?


----------



## Champ (Apr 2, 2015)

I could have sworn Wiz said before this is not a child's site. What kid can afford to build a decent gaming machine, understand the delicate process of overclocking or understand what that.....thing is


----------



## blackdenoir (Apr 2, 2015)

Mom, I am here!!


----------



## maximoor (Apr 2, 2015)

i'll Pass this one! I'll wait for the next gen die shrink that might "come" with more OC "Head"room and better energy efficiency! 

Happy April fools!


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2015)

ROFL great stuff I was especially impressed with the amount of OC head room with this more than 2V shoot I bet that cut the TTO(*) down by quite a few minutes 


(*)  TTO = Time To Orgasm


----------



## _Flare (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2015)

This site has gone to hell IMHO!

and I wonder why...


----------



## qu4k3r (Apr 2, 2015)

*"bigger and blacker does not always mean better!"*



Btw Mia...
Did Marsellus Wallace and The Gimp participate in the review?


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 2, 2015)

Been away for a while, certainly wasn't expecting to come back to this. 

It was a rather good April fools but I also agree that it is far from appropriate. A fullinfusion says TPU has been loosing its 'edge'. Quality of conversation, poor language mostly.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 2, 2015)

ste2425 said:


> it is far from appropriate



Oh noes, someone on the internet got _offended_!


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 2, 2015)

No this place has been infected


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> No this place has been infected


TPU has caught a virus from all this sexual innuendo and activity?


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 2, 2015)

i forgot to save the toypowerup logo, can i has?


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 2, 2015)

kn00tcn said:


> i forgot to save the toypowerup logo, can i has?


----------



## hblackheart (Apr 2, 2015)

Very good and taste full review.   Quite honestly I  laughed my ass off and wanted to say bravo to Wizzard.  Pure evil Genius.

   As for the parents who have issue with this prank,  your not doing your job if your kids haven't been educated properly by yourself.  Stop blaming other people for your own mistakes.  Education falls squarely on your shoulders and is 100 percent your responsibility to try to get it right.
So if you got bent over this review that is quite humorous, better have a really good look at why your having issues.  Apparently the answer isn't quite obvious and might need further investigation.

Some times in life we need more education and enlightenment to be well rounded in life to be able to deal with all aspects of life and be able to pass it on to those that matter in our lives.
Life is about education.  The moment we forget that... Epic Fail!
Cheers... Blackheart


----------



## Freedom4556 (Apr 2, 2015)

It was a hilarious gag, but now that we're sober again ya'll should probably knock it off the front page. Just leave it up in the forums or wherever.


----------



## REAYTH (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet Mailman would review a Fleshlight if you asked him.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 3, 2015)

REAYTH said:


> I bet Mailman would review a Fleshlight if you asked him.


We all know he already had one long before the review


----------



## MonteCristo (Apr 3, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> lol http://valid.x86.fr/lht7hh
> i havent gotten around to benchmarking my titan x yet but theres the new cpu-z validation.
> idk whats up with that vram in cpu-z
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n59bv


Yeah, it shows half the effective clock (7ghz).




Well maby it's time to submitt a bug to them. You know, any bug you can find!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 3, 2015)

The funny thing is I've seen it a couple times on the front page but didn't really look at it to realize what it is. Funny stuff.


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 4, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


>










hblackheart said:


> Very good and taste full review.   Quite honestly I  laughed my ass off and wanted to say bravo to Wizzard.  Pure evil Genius.
> 
> As for the parents who have issue with this prank,  your not doing your job if your kids haven't been educated properly by yourself.  Stop blaming other people for your own mistakes.  Education falls squarely on your shoulders and is 100 percent your responsibility to try to get it right.
> So if you got bent over this review that is quite humorous, better have a really good look at why your having issues.  Apparently the answer isn't quite obvious and might need further investigation.
> ...


while true, surely there is somewhat of a limit, you probably shouldnt have this pop up unexplained before sex ed during single digit ages, right?


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> The funny thing is I've seen it a couple times on the front page but didn't really look at it to realize what it is. Funny stuff.


Same...I initially thought it was some jumbo girly USB drive.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 4, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> Same...I initially thought it was some jumbo girly USB drive.


I initially saw immediately it is a sex toy but I also thought it had an USB port and accompanying software for advanced control, custom profiles, macros and possibly a windows driver for it to be used as a game controller


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> I initially saw immediately it is a sex toy but I also thought it had an USB port and accompanying software for advanced control, custom profiles, macros and possibly a windows driver for it to be used as a game controller


I think you just invented something.


----------



## kikicoco1334 (May 4, 2015)

opened it in the office ...


----------

